# The truth about using steroids and being under 21?



## Soybean (Sep 5, 2012)

I understand it is a universal no no to take steroids under the age of 21, and most recommend like 24 or 25. But I want to know the truth. I am 19 years old, been in wrestling for 4 years during high school. Been training for over 4 years. i am 5'10, 170 pounds at 7% body fat. I have maintained a healthy diet and lifestyle and I feel I am stuck at this weight. My question is, what will really be the damage if I do a safe cycle of 12 weeks test-e, 4 weeks of dbol with a proper 4 week pct of nolva. I'm not worried about stunting growth, I just don't want to become infertile. I want to know facts why it is a bad idea for a 19 year old to take steroids. Don't just call me a dumb ass, convince me not to.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 5, 2012)

Soybean said:


> I understand it is a universal no no to take steroids under the age of 21, and most recommend like 24 or 25. But I want to know the truth. I am 19 years old, been in wrestling for 4 years during high school. Been training for over 4 years. i am 5'10, 170 pounds at 7% body fat. I have maintained a healthy diet and lifestyle and I feel I am stuck at this weight. My question is, what will really be the damage if I do a safe cycle of 12 weeks test-e, 4 weeks of dbol with a proper 4 week pct of nolva. I'm not worried about stunting growth, I just don't want to become infertile. I want to know facts why it is a bad idea for a 19 year old to take steroids. Don't just call me a dumb ass, convince me not to.




you arent 7% bodyfat

there is no evidence that steroids (even if abused) make anyone permanently infertile


----------



## Soybean (Sep 5, 2012)

Thats what was recorded my senior year of wrestling and I havent changed much.


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 5, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> you arent 7% bodyfat
> 
> there is no evidence that steroids (even if abused) make anyone permanently infertile



He could be near 7%

Wrestlers get lean as fuck


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 5, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> He could be near 7%
> 
> Wrestlers get lean as fuck



highschool wrestlers get skinny as fuck cause they dont know shit about diet, they just crash diet.


he probably self measured with body calipers or stepped on a scale that measures ur bodyfat lol


----------



## Soybean (Sep 5, 2012)

Nope, when I went to state we got weighed and my bodyfat was 7%. My diet has always been great actually. thanks though.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 5, 2012)

Soybean said:


> Nope, when I went to state we got weighed and my bodyfat was 7%. My diet has always been great actually. thanks though.




how did they measure ur bodyfat? if you say anything but hydrostatic then ur full of shit.

anyways, to answer your question.. many speculate that the HPTA is more sensitive the younger the individual is, meaning recovery will be more difficult and permanent lowering of your natural testosterone production could be more likely.


its not fact, but it is likely that the younger you go on, the sooner you will be on trt


----------



## dinoramada (Sep 5, 2012)

lay out your diet for us. if you are 5' 10" and stuck at 170 you need to eat more. doesn't matter how old you are.

matter of fact go to The WeighTrainer - Maximum Muscular Bodyweight and Measurements Calculator

and enter your info and see what your natty potiential is and see how far off you are from that.


----------



## Soybean (Sep 5, 2012)

Even if I complete a successful pct and maybe even took a natural test booster after my cycle? Do you have any idea of how significant the permanent decrease will be?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 5, 2012)

dinoramada said:


> lay out your diet for us. if you are 5' 10" and stuck at 170 you need to eat more. doesn't matter how old you are.
> 
> matter of fact go to The WeighTrainer - Maximum Muscular Bodyweight and Measurements Calculator
> 
> and enter your info and see what your natty potiential is and see how far off you are from that.




psh nigga you cant have a website tell you what your natural potential is. kid definitely needs to get his diet and training in line before hitting the juice tho


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 5, 2012)

Soybean said:


> Even if I complete a successful pct and maybe even took a natural test booster after my cycle? Do you have any idea of how significant the permanent decrease will be?



natural test boosters dont do shit. the significance can be anywhere from nothing to everything.. each person is different


----------



## Soybean (Sep 5, 2012)

Alright, well looks like I got some thinking to do. thanks for the info.


----------



## kobefan234 (Sep 5, 2012)

get bloodwork before you start.. 

test serum 
estradiol 

 if you insist on using dbol use it towards the end of your cycle .


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 5, 2012)

kobefan234 said:


> get bloodwork before you start..
> 
> test serum
> estradiol
> ...




first time i ever heard that shit. Op you should talk to heavy, anyways good luck.. i started juicing when i was 20


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 5, 2012)

I started at 20. Load up that pin and get to work.....also start eating.


----------



## Intense (Sep 5, 2012)

Max genetic limit by 19?



C'mon bro...... You can do a lot more with proper diet and training. I mean hell you're only 5'10 170lbs


----------



## kobefan234 (Sep 5, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> first time i ever heard that shit. Op you should talk to heavy, anyways good luck.. i started juicing when i was 20



i got it from heavyiron.. lol

"For all you guys who want to add multiple compounds to your first course I advise against it because if you have side effects then you will not know which compound is causing the sides."


----------



## SFW (Sep 6, 2012)

Op, if you were to stay Natty, by just eating and training properly, you might gain 10 lbs of lbm in a year. Or you could pick a sponsor, get geared out of your mind and gain 30lbs in 6 months.

The choice is yours. 


Evidence suggests non aromatizing gear may be better suited for Those concerned with growth plate issues. For example: tbol, mast, primo, var, tren, etc

TRT for life would be a possible concern at your age if you start now as well. Just some food for thought. 


_
- Gears

_


----------



## rage racing (Sep 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I started at 20. Load up that pin and get to work.....also
> start eating.


I wish i started at 20...


----------



## bjg (Sep 6, 2012)

Soybean said:


> I understand it is a universal no no to take steroids under the age of 21, and most recommend like 24 or 25. But I want to know the truth. I am 19 years old, been in wrestling for 4 years during high school. Been training for over 4 years. i am 5'10, 170 pounds at 7% body fat. I have maintained a healthy diet and lifestyle and I feel I am stuck at this weight. My question is, what will really be the damage if I do a safe cycle of 12 weeks test-e, 4 weeks of dbol with a proper 4 week pct of nolva. I'm not worried about stunting growth, I just don't want to become infertile. I want to know facts why it is a bad idea for a 19 year old to take steroids. Don't just call me a dumb ass, convince me not to.



if you do one cycle  the damage is reversible but what would this help you achieve????? PCT or not you will crash after your cycle and all the gains will be short lived followed by a crash.
now the danger comes when you start getting used to steroids and go on cycle after cycle...the damage can range  from simple acne to fucking up your heart your liver..and cancer...it is very hard to tell at which dose what damage will happen since different persons have different level of tolerance for steroids. PCT will only help the simple side effects but not the real damage resulting from repetitive use of steroids.
The younger you start the more dependent you become and you will be needing HRT at an early age + you will be placing yourself under increased health risks.
so my answer: stop this steroids crave now and just concentrate on your work out,  at your age you are still a beginner and gains are still ahead to discover.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 6, 2012)

kobefan234 said:


> i got it from heavyiron.. lol
> 
> "For all you guys who want to add multiple compounds to your first course I advise against it because if you have side effects then you will not know which compound is causing the sides."



surely he wasnt talking about dbol because that becomes effective towards the end of the first week whereas test E becomes noticeable around week 4-5


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 6, 2012)

The big question is how long do you want to go for and what are you goals. Are you wanting to get freaky huge or just be in shape? Most young kids can achieve their goals with hard work. I waiting 8 years before I started to use. I was about to get GREAT gains natty, but could never break 185, that is when I started to think should I use and I ended up going to a trainer (a legit one) this guy trained many successful NPC guys. He broke out a legit diet for me and found flaws in my training program. with in a year I was up to 193 (GREAT gains for natural). Before throwing away your money I would say go pay the money and learn from a dietician/trainer or buy the books your self and study how things work. 

Read some research on how steriods actually work, that way instead of asking the question should i or shouldnt.


----------



## longworthb (Sep 6, 2012)

dinoramada said:


> lay out your diet for us. if you are 5' 10" and stuck at 170 you need to eat more. doesn't matter how old you are.
> 
> matter of fact go to The WeighTrainer - Maximum Muscular Bodyweight and Measurements Calculator
> 
> and enter your info and see what your natty potiential is and see how far off you are from that.


That is possibly the dumbest post I've read today and I've read some.of azzas posts negged for bullshit post


----------



## kobefan234 (Sep 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> surely he wasnt talking about dbol because that becomes effective towards the end of the first week whereas test E becomes noticeable around week 4-5



that's true. but don't orals blunt your appetite? the last thing OP needs is no appetite . he needs to EAT


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 6, 2012)

kobefan234 said:


> that's true. but don't orals blunt your appetite? the last thing OP needs is no appetite . he needs to EAT




everyone is affected differently


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 6, 2012)

The facts - If your growth plates arent closed you will stunt your growth.
The other things you hear its difficult to know for sure because no one does studies on teens where there are potential long term damaging effects. Its just not known. however its probably prudent to look at what would be happening. Like shutting down the hpta before it has even reached it peak. Is that smart? Will it simply pick up where it left off and develop as it normally would ...or will it be permanently effected.
Quite a risk to take. sadly many young people are to nearsighted and see the risk as "worth it". When you get a little older you realize a few years isnt shit to wait. You look at cost benefits differently. there is a mturity that is required to make such a decision and often t is lacking in those that make it.
Im not telling anyone what to do , but to me , in my mind , its not worth it. Wait a few years.
The argument or point of view of I want to see facts doesn't hold up , because as I explained other than growth plate example you wont see facts. no medical professional in the world is foolish enough to put someones long term well being at risk to find out. they lok at it from a cost benefits perspective. hmmmmm


----------



## pieguy (Sep 6, 2012)

5'10" and 170lbs starting anabolics? Wow... Needs a few more sandwiches and shakes instead of oils and orals. I mean, if you posted your diet and it checked out well with people here, they'd be more inclined to recommend AAS to you, but sounds like you'd just be wasting gear at this point with a shitty diet.


----------

